# Iced Coffee anyone?



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

As the temperatures push into 20 C, as sure as the birds returning and me wearing shorts, I get a craving for iced coffee. Not cold brew or cold coffee, but freshly made coffee that is cold.

Anyone else make this and want to share experiences?

My recipe has been something of a patchwork by Tim Wendelboe and James Hoffmann, now including Mark's V60 pour regime. I'm quite happy with it at this point and find it makes consistently good coffee. Another positive is that I get drinkable coffee right away, not having to wait for a hot brew to cool to sub 50 C.

Coffee: Kenya, Ethiopia or something else high in acidity. Light roast.
Grind: Currently at 21 clicks from zero on Comandante C40. Four clicks finer than I use for V60.

Method: V60 brewed over a cup with ice. Beverage water is divided into brewing water and ice.

Dose/water: 15.6/150g
Ice: 37.5%
Water: 62.5%

This may seem like odd numbers, but there is a good explanation. I've tried different ratios between water and ice, ending up with 60/40, but since I use the pouring regime of Mark, I got 19 g per pour. By adjusting the ratios a little I ended up with nice and round numbers.

90 g ice in the cup
30 g bloom for 45 seconds
Six pours with 20 g on each, ending at 150 g

If I had ice cubes in plastic that doesn't add water to the brew as they melt, I'd use them to keep it even cooler, but this way is fine. At the end of the brew, the cubes melt a few minutes more until it's all liquid.


----------



## forsh (Nov 11, 2019)

I love an iced coffee, it’s usually an iced latte for me though so I just churn out whatever espresso I’m running at the time and mix with ice and a lightly foamed (in a SMEG velvetiser) oat milk. I tend to run the espresso a little long, not sure why it’s just what I’ve found I like.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I do the same thing, but using a clever dripper with 60% water 40% ice. I also quite like a cold brew, 60g/L 30 clicks on commandante with a 24 hour room temp steep


----------



## CannonCoffeeRoasters (7 mo ago)

Getting the right iced coffee was initially tricky, given the melted ice can dilute coffee. Normally I make a much stronger brew than usual to account for the ice that will later melt:

Dose/water: 55g/150g
Ice: 95g


Boil the kettle and let it rest off the boil until around 93c
Fill the server with 95g ice cubes
Place V60 over server and fill with 55g of coffee (we use a higher ratio with cold brew since it will dilute with the ice)
Slowly pour 150ml hot water over the grinds in a circular motion to ensure we fully extract all of the coffee
Leave to infuse for around 30-45 seconds
Continue to slowly pour the remaining water over the grinds
Remove the V60 and enjoy
This works especially well for light roast coffees, but can be used for any for roast level really. I did this recipe for a light roast Geisha and it was outstanding!


----------

